# Anyone use DTM as trim paint?



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a staircase to do- can't spray, so no Breakthrough, or Kem acqua... I like Advance, but can't fit the recoat into schedule. I need to do 2 coats in 6-8 hours, max. 
I was thinking acrylic DTM would be durable enough for risers/stringers. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

kdpaint said:


> I have a staircase to do- can't spray, so no Breakthrough, or Kem acqua... I like Advance, but can't fit the recoat into schedule. I need to do 2 coats in 6-8 hours, max.
> I was thinking acrylic DTM would be durable enough for risers/stringers. Any thoughts or suggestions?


I've used it before great products but nothing beats a primer. ever thought shout adding dryers to your BM advance?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not skipping primer (old oil, and ancient clear shellac/varnish on banisters/newel posts) but I want durability and quick re-coat. As for driers in Advance, the only driers I know are great in alkyds, but I think Advance is mostly acrylic, and I don't want to experiment on this HO's place...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

If you prime it(and you should) you'll probably need 2 topcoats for coverage. Hard to do in 6-8 hours.

I think dtm would be a bummer to brush out.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The new DTM s they got are the best trim paint out there. It smells like so it must be a hybrid. Nice stuff. Sherwin and Ben Moore I've used. Both nice stuff.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I use the regal select for my runners and stairs. I think its about as good as a dtm would be. Its really all in the prep. sand and then hit with paint prep let dry and do thin coats. Just pick up a few magic erasers to leave for the client for black marks. Now if I was in a huge hurry i would go with tank and steel structural paint. Its made by PPG and is some pretty incredible stuff for durabilty and dry time of about 45 minutes. Its a bit tricky to brush out but a good china bristle brush and some reducer and its spreads nice. Downfall it stinks and sprays like azz. I mainly use it for painting steps so it should work even better for the treads


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

SW High Performance Acrylic (formerly Zero VOC Acrylic) is far better than regular old DTM in terms of leveling, finish quality, and impact resistance. Should cost only a few bucks more. 

Don't add dryers to Advance, they are for solvent-based alkyds, not WB. And Advance has no acrylic resin, just alkyd. If you're a big BM or PPG guy I'd say Pitt-Tech Plus, though BM/Corotech doesn't seem to have a direct crossover to SW's HPA, just to regular DTM.


----------

